# So stoked right now



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2016)

So over the last year or two as I've been growing my little business I've had other artists that I respect encouraging me to apply to more prestigious shows. So I finally bit the bullet and applied to several that are a bit above what I'm used to and today I got the acceptance letter from the Edina Art Fair. It's the 50th anniversary year so they're definitely a well established show. Major destination event for folks and a very well heeled neighborhood. Now to get over the idea of a 450.00 booth fee for an event....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I got the acceptance letter from the Edina Art Fair.


Congrats!



Schroedc said:


> Now to get over the idea of a 450.00 booth fee for an event....


I'll help ya.. go look at the cost for a callmaker to set up at the NWTF Grand National Convention in Nashville.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats. I've been there the last 25 years so glad you are coming

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2016)

Best of luck to you in the days ahead. Please include pics of what you will be showing. Chuck


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 1, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> So over the last year or two as I've been growing my little business I've had other artists that I respect encouraging me to apply to more prestigious shows. So I finally bit the bullet and applied to several that are a bit above what I'm used to and today I got the acceptance letter from the Edina Art Fair. It's the 50th anniversary year so they're definitely a well established show. Major destination event for folks and a very well heeled neighborhood. Now to get over the idea of a 450.00 booth fee for an event....


Cool man, that's a big leap good on ya


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

Very cool Colin....congratulations!!


----------



## SENC (Mar 1, 2016)

Awesome Colin, congratulations!!!!! 



Tclem said:


> Congrats. I've been there the last 25 years so glad you are coming


Clean up crew?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Mar 1, 2016)

$450 is small but you aren't going to make much money because you actually are a real craftsman instead of a self-proclaimed "artist". There are people that will pay foolish money for ugly crap with a terrible finish. Maybe you should make your pens look like a buzzard ate barbed wire, crapped it out, then a dragon vomited on it as a finish. You'll get rich. 

Seriously, good luck if anyone deserves success it's you because your work actually looks better than what you charge. It's a effed up world for sure.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 1, 2016)

That's great news Colin! I know the fee is tough to swallow but I'm sure it will be worth it. Keep us updated as to what you're selling! Tony


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> $450 is small but you aren't going to make much money because you actually are a real craftsman instead of a self-proclaimed "artist". There are people that will pay foolish money for ugly crap with a terrible finish. Maybe you should make your pens look like a buzzard ate barbed wire, crapped it out, then a dragon vomited on it as a finish. You'll get rich.
> 
> Ask Tony how?
> 
> Congrats Colin


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Congrats. I've been there the last 25 years so glad you are coming




I doubt it, they require shoes and you have to have a canopy. The deck umbrella isn't allowed there.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2016)

That's great Colin! Good luck and happy selling


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2016)

Kevin said:


> $450 is small but you aren't going to make much money because you actually are a real craftsman instead of a self-proclaimed "artist". There are people that will pay foolish money for ugly crap with a terrible finish. Maybe you should make your pens look like a buzzard ate barbed wire, crapped it out, then a dragon vomited on it as a finish. You'll get rich.
> 
> Seriously, good luck if anyone deserves success it's you because your work actually looks better than what you charge. It's a effed up world for sure.




I actually do pretty good at shows in the 100-250 show fee range and based on the reviews of the show from artists in other mediums I think I'll do ok. The big thing is follow on business. An early show in my career led to over 50k in sales and moving into the twin cities metro could be big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 1, 2016)

SENC said:


> Awesome Colin, congratulations!!!!!
> 
> 
> Clean up crew?


Yeah. The ceo's don't pick up after themselves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats! Sounds like a positive step for the business


----------



## justallan (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats Colin.
Sounds like what you've been trying for, now go show them what you're about.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats, Colin! That's awesome!


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats Colin ! Hope its a huge success for ya !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 2, 2016)

Thats awesome Colin. I have no doubt you will do well. You are incredibly focused. Keep us posted!


----------



## kweinert (Mar 2, 2016)

Congrats. I tried to make that leap once but the show was canceled.

Hope things go well for you.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your support. Right now it looks like I'll be averaging a show every 10 days from June through September (One of the shows I do each year is every Thursday for 12 weeks) Biggest thing will be using the next couple months to get another 800-1000 pieces of inventory made up.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

When it rains it pours!!!

Just got the acceptance email for Art in Bayfront Park in Duluth MN in August! Estimated traffic is 120,000 people or more since it's partnered with the Tall Ships event this year! I'll really need to crank on inventory in the next few months.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> When it rains it pours!!!
> 
> Just got the acceptance email for Art in Bayfront Park in Duluth MN in August! Estimated traffic is 120,000 people or more since it's partnered with the Tall Ships event this year! I'll really need to crank on inventory in the next few months.



My wife and I are planning a possible family trip up that way for then. I grew up seeing the tall ships when they were in the Great Lakes as one of their stops is where I grew up in Bay City, MI and it was less than a mile from my parents' house. Been too long since I've seen them. If we make it up that way, we'll be sure to stop by and say hi. (A friend tried to tell me to see about getting into that show. I just laughed at him - not for me yet, especially not something that big.) Sounds like a good show to be in, especially this year, and I hope you do well at it!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

Sprung said:


> My wife and I are planning a possible family trip up that way for then. I grew up seeing the tall ships when they were in the Great Lakes as one of their stops is where I grew up in Bay City, MI and it was less than a mile from my parents' house. Been too long since I've seen them. If we make it up that way, we'll be sure to stop by and say hi. (A friend tried to tell me to see about getting into that show. I just laughed at him - not for me yet, especially not something that big.) Sounds like a good show to be in, especially this year, and I hope you do well at it!



If you're looking at lodging in Duluth that weekend, book early. Everything is already filling up.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> When it rains it pours!!!
> 
> Just got the acceptance email for Art in Bayfront Park in Duluth MN in August! Estimated traffic is 120,000 people or more since it's partnered with the Tall Ships event this year! I'll really need to crank on inventory in the next few months.



Awesome! That should really give your bottom line a nice boost!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Awesome! That should really give your bottom line a nice boost!



I'm a little freaked out right now, This dooing bigger shows is a bit of a leap for me, Just figured out, between the show fee, the hotel for the weekend, and the incidentals like gas and food, I'll have a grand into the show. I'm sure I'll do well and make money but it freaks a guy out a bit to know you have to sell 1500.00 or more just to break even.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm a little freaked out right now, This dooing bigger shows is a bit of a leap for me, Just figured out, between the show fee, the hotel for the weekend, and the incidentals like gas and food, I'll have a grand into the show. I'm sure I'll do well and make money but it freaks a guy out a bit to know you have to sell 1500.00 or more just to break even.....



You might do that your first day though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> If you're looking at lodging in Duluth that weekend, book early. Everything is already filling up.....



Yeah, I noticed that a few weeks ago when I was looking at hotels up there - a lot already booked. We have some friends that aren't too far of a drive from Duluth that we might be staying with then.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 6, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I'm a little freaked out right now, This dooing bigger shows is a bit of a leap for me, Just figured out, between the show fee, the hotel for the weekend, and the incidentals like gas and food, I'll have a grand into the show. I'm sure I'll do well and make money but it freaks a guy out a bit to know you have to sell 1500.00 or more just to break even.....


Colin you will be fine. IF a knucklehead like me can make a living doing this, you can for sure. Couple tips for you.
1.it is a steep grade learning curve ,
2.think about All the details, from the seemingly insignificant up to the obvious,and take time to look at them sideways, the smallest detail is the one that will be an issue
3.eat well and hydrate better
4.dont think about the money at the show...period it is counterproductive
5.it is our job to give the customer permission to purchase art,go figure.
6. Bigger is the same as small,just bigger

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 6, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> Colin you will be fine. IF a knucklehead like me can make a living doing this, you can for sure. Couple tips for you.
> 1.it is a steep grade learning curve ,
> 2.think about All the details, from the seemingly insignificant up to the obvious,and take time to look at them sideways, the smallest detail is the one that will be an issue
> 3.eat well and hydrate better
> ...




Thanks Cliff, Glad to hear encouragement from someone doing this longer than I have. 

I've been doing shows about 3 years, the big change this year is applying to more prestigious and larger crowd shows in major metro areas. It's taken a few years but I've finally gotten my displays near perfect (They fold flat and setup is quick) Gotten into a much nicer canopy (I hated pop ups but it wasn't until a steal on a lightdome came up I could afford to upgrade) Really gotten it near idiot proof although I do still find a way to screw up sometimes. I've gotten a checklist and my wife and I have really figured out our duties. Gotten my setup to the point I can go from opening the back of the van to canopy up and ready to sell in 30 minutes if all goes well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 6, 2016)

Colin I think what you have going for you more than most of the other people in the artistic world is that I know for a fact you would never screw someone around. In my experience with dealing with the artsy fartsy types especially if they are wood dealers on top of it they will screw you faster than a politician but pretend to be your best friend all the while. 

Don't ever stab anyone in the back. Once you do, you can fool some of the people for a little while longer, but eventually you will pay the piper and bigtime. I know you would never do it just watch out for those who pretend to be great guys and are fast talkers . . . they are the snakes in this industry. Greed eventually outs them but you might get a black eye or two before you come to your senses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 7, 2016)

Way to go Colin. That show in Duluth is huge. I had to pick up a boat at the ramp right by the park there last august, and there were cars and traffic everywhere. I had no idea that was what was going on until I asked someone. They told me its a huge draw. And do you do the show in Little Falls? That's a pretty big affair also, and I don't think its that expensive to set up.


----------

